# How to turn off?



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi,

I need to turn power off in house for first time since having my Tivo, How do i turn off the tivo safely? Is it a case of putting it in standby and then pulling plug?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It has no shutdown option.
I would however check that it has NOT just made its daily call or is indexing the data.

Otherwise just pull the plug and cross your fingers when you power it back up 

Automan.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok, not to sure about the cross fingers bit!


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

The file system has been designed to "survive" an abrupt power off such as having the power cord pulled. Won't do any damage.

If you're concerned you can go into messages and setup, system reset, restart the recorder, power down and quickly pull the cord when it's off (you have about 2 seconds though)

Sound advice about checking the daily call


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

messages & setup->system reset->restart the recorder.

Then pull the plug when the screen goes blank.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone, seem to havr restarted no problems, and i have forced a update call and that went fine as well,


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> messages & setup->system reset->restart the recorder.
> 
> Then pull the plug when the screen goes blank.


If you have network access type

*restart*

at the bash prompt and wait for the TV screen to blank, then wait another second or so and pull the plug. The restart command shuts down the TiVo processes a bit more cleanly than just a simple restart (which is a bit abrupt) IMHO.


----------



## hbls00190 (Dec 7, 2004)

Over the years, I've suffered quite a few failures from hard drives both in pc and tivo that I attribute to power cuts. So my pc and tivo and now plugged into a UPS. The pc is aware when the ups kicks in and after a few minutes, it safely hibernates itself.

Given that I've got tivo web on the tivo, is there anything I can write into a script which I can put in a module which my pc can call which puts the tivo into a "safe" mode?

I mean - can I execute some command that would make the tivo stop using the hard drives and just sit there so that when the power eventually goes a few minutes later, it won't be accessing the drives and potentially cause a disk failure? Or is this just wishfull thinking and the fact the hard drive would still be spinning (even though it may not be being accessed) would still be just as bad for the drive anyway?

PS. sorry for digging this old thread up, but if there was a command I could run from tivo web which means the tivo would then be happy for me to pull the plug - then this could be safer that the "reboot and hope to pull the plug in the first few seconds and hope you're not a smidge too late to cause some damage" method.


----------

